# [WoW] Cortellos Rätsel!!!



## Yogo (2. Juni 2005)

*[WoW] Cortellos Rätsel!!!*

Bei diesem q komme ich einfach nicht weiter.hat es jemand gemacht und kann mir weiter helfen??Bin für jede Hilfe dankbar


----------



## blue_screen (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: Cortellos Rätsel!!!*



			
				Yogo am 02.06.2005 21:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei diesem q komme ich einfach nicht weiter.hat es jemand gemacht und kann mir weiter helfen??Bin für jede Hilfe dankbar


Na ja, eigentlich steht alles schön in der Q-Beschreibung geschrieben...

Zuerst musst du unter die Brücke in den Sümfen des Elends. Es ist die Brücke, die anders aussieht als alle anderen im Gebiet. Ich glaube sogar, es ist die erste, auf dem Weg richtung Osten. Darunter befindet sich ein Hinweis, der dich weiter nach Marschen von Dustwalow in Kalimdor schickt. Dort musst du in eine Höhle in den Westen hinein. Die Höhle ist von Raptoren bewacht. Darin liegt der zweite Hinweis. Der besagt, dass du nach Hinterland sollst. Dort findest du das Ende der Quest unter einem Wasserfall in den Osten. Die Belohnung ist eine 14er Tasche.

Alles klar?


----------



## neophyte-HH (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: Cortellos Rätsel!!!*



			
				blue_screen am 03.06.2005 00:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Yogo am 02.06.2005 21:05 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




PERFEKTE Beschreibung!! ^^


----------



## archwizard80 (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: Cortellos Rätsel!!!*

Wo startet denn dieser Quest ?


----------



## Vordack (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: Cortellos Rätsel!!!*



			
				archwizard80 am 03.06.2005 10:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Wo startet denn dieser Quest ?



http://www.thottbot.com/?q=950

HIER ist der Schatz


----------



## NetKilla (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: Cortellos Rätsel!!!*



			
				archwizard80 am 03.06.2005 10:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Wo startet denn dieser Quest ?



Bei den Blutsegel-Bukanieren liegt ne Schriftrolle in einem der Schiffe (aber immer an einem andere Ort. Die kann man anklicken, dann beginnt der Quest. Jedoch kann dies nur einer machen, die anderen 4 aus der Gruppe müssen jeder auch die Schriftrolle finden, da diese beim annehmen des Quests verschwindet.


----------

